# Sunshiney Purpley Orangey Goodness FOTD! PIC HEAVY!



## CaitlinRH7 (Jan 27, 2008)

I did this on a customer yesterday (I'm a MAC Artist) and I'm SUPER proud of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Lid: Painterly Paint Pot & Fig.1  w/ # 252
Crease: Rule, Post Haste, Brown Script, Carbon, & Blacktrack fuidline buffed in w/ #217
Highlight: Llama & Mylar w/ a touch of Nylon to super-highlight the brow and tear ducts
Liner: Blacktrack w/ #209 winged out on top and bottom smudged w/ Brown Script & Carbon w/ #219

Foundation: NC30 Studio Fix Fluid
Concealer: NC30 Select Cover-Up
Powder: Medium Dark Mineralize Skinfinish
Contour: Lightsweep Shadester
Blush: Springsheen & Well Dressed
Highlight: Belightful

Lips: Underage lipglass









































:  yahoo:


Gorgeous. I was in total allure of this girl after I was done, I HAD to take pics! 


Blend blend blend is my motto.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 27, 2008)

That is phenomenal!


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

good work!! this is really pretty!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jan 27, 2008)

sooo pretty! 
ps, i love your hair.


----------



## shes a REAL card (Jan 27, 2008)

came out gorgeous!  love the colors.  amazing job.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting this piece of art.  WOW!


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jan 27, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!! It looks perfect, I love it!

oh, and goodness her teeth are PERFECT!!!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, what a beau-ti-ful look!  The lip color is yummy.


----------



## nikki (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow---you did an awesome job--she looks gorgeous!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 27, 2008)

That's hot!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 27, 2008)

This is really gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Jan 27, 2008)

Amazing job x


----------



## divinedime (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks so hot!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 27, 2008)

You did an awesome job- gorgeous!


----------



## BRosa (Jan 27, 2008)

Hot damn!  That is gorgeous!  Kinda arabic look.  I love it love it.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 27, 2008)

hot damn!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 27, 2008)

that is gorgeous


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Amazing job!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 27, 2008)

Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this!!!!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 27, 2008)

WoWza!!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jan 27, 2008)

This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## KTB (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks amazing!!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 27, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 27, 2008)

Really gorgeous, loving the colour combo!


----------



## simplykat (Jan 27, 2008)

my god, that is some blending skill !!! i can see why you'd be so proud of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 awesome work!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2008)

You did an amazing job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She looks gorgeous!


----------



## entipy (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaitlinRH7* 

 
_Blend blend blend is my motto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can see that! I'm not sure I've ever seen a crease color blended so well. This look is freakin' fabulous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it.


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 27, 2008)

Amazing!!  She looks VERY happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are talented for sure!

A


----------



## Ciara (Jan 27, 2008)

now thats hott!!!
Kudos to you  =]


----------



## Nicolah (Jan 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love her hair.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jan 27, 2008)

and proud  you should be!
this looks awesome


----------



## bsquared (Jan 28, 2008)

super cute and i love her hair!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 28, 2008)

Amazing skills and blending....Super AWESOME!!!


----------



## missjaclynrose (Jan 28, 2008)

that's talent.. it looks soo gorgeous!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 28, 2008)

Talented is an understatement! You've got a gift for makeup hon!!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jan 28, 2008)

you did an amazing job!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! This is just.....gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 28, 2008)

you look pretty.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jan 28, 2008)

lol @ people not reading what she posted and tellin her how pretty she looks.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 28, 2008)

that's AMAZING.  beautiful!


----------



## nai (Jan 28, 2008)

i love the choice of colors!!!!  n u blend so well!


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 28, 2008)

ahh! stunning! *basks in your glory*


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 28, 2008)

You did a great job! Beautiful blending!


----------



## Taj (Jan 28, 2008)

amazing !


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 28, 2008)

wow. this is so amazing


----------



## RaynelleM (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow great job!! i've been trying to come up with some new es combos ... this is inspiring!!!


----------



## User67 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is sooooo hot!


----------



## Q o B (Jan 28, 2008)

this is HOT! I love how nice and clean it looks. The liner, the blush, everything. It's totally even, too. Verry nicely done!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 28, 2008)

wow... you are beyond the perfection, I love the combo, I wish you could be my MA!! please please...tutorial!!!


----------



## Perple1 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is TO DIE FOR!!! No wonder you're a MUA, Duh!!!  Yowza!!! It kinda reminds me of a beautiful evening sunset...


----------



## xlakatex (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow that turned out great! I love the lip color as well...she is so pretty too!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 28, 2008)

damn. yur gud


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 29, 2008)

that's beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 29, 2008)

wow you made her even more gorgeous.  if only i could hunt you down and have you do my make up too! heh


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 17, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## Shannyn (Feb 17, 2008)

I love this soo much! You are really talented!


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 20, 2008)

LOVE those rich colors!!!!  Sunshine through purple fog!


----------



## Renee (Feb 20, 2008)

What a great color combo! Beautiful job!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Feb 20, 2008)

Holy hotness!
(I love it!)


----------



## damsel (Feb 20, 2008)

omg! sooo gorgeous!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 20, 2008)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## Mien (Feb 20, 2008)

I can see you were very proud, this look is amazing!


----------



## Emmi (Feb 20, 2008)

Stunning look!!


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 20, 2008)

that looks great!!

How long did that take you?


----------



## ChicSasha (Feb 20, 2008)

She Has Skills~
Wow Great Job!


----------



## JULIA (Feb 20, 2008)

Whoa! This is fantastic. Your blending is incredible. Yay for talent!


----------

